#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-14
<TRAVISg> bkerensa here is that scrnshot of the slow chrome update that I totally spaced what do you think?
<TRAVISg> http://i.imgur.com/J0QaQ.png
<TRAVISg> Guess I should've sent an e-mail sorry little to no sleep this weekend
<bkerensa> What about the update TRAVISg?
<TRAVISg> remember we talked a while ago about my chrome updates taking way longer than normal
<TRAVISg> btw side note I really would like to contribute some how but not sure what to do
<TRAVISg> if you think of anything let me know and I will see if I can manage it
<bkerensa> TRAVISg: Well the screenshot doesnt show me how long its taking but generally chrome updates come from Google
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Google has a bug tracker you might file a bug but likely it would be held as valid
<Oregonian> http://tortoisesvn.net/docs/release/TortoiseSVN_en/tsvn-dug-settings.html
<TRAVISg> thanks man goodnight
<bkerensa> Brian_H: You asked me to ping you about this when it happened http://j.mp/uYLVTr
<Oregonian> Title: Enter To Win A Looxcie LX1 Wearable Camcorder | Benjamin Kerensa dot Com (at j.mp)
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<bkerensa> Brian_H: How is the weather out there in Beaverton today?
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-15
<adam_g> ugh. haven't left my desk in 3 hours, but i've just managed to almost kill myself because my shoe lace is untied.
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> adam_g: What you up to?
<adam_g> just workin
<bkerensa> adam_g: Hopefully your not still working.... Btw you going to the Intel/IEEE Talk tomorrow in Beaverton?
<thefinn93> bkerensa, you there? OWS is getting raided NOW. sonic weapons spotted. most reliable live feed seems to be at http://j.mp/tTNzlP
<Oregonian> Title: OccupyNYC - live streaming video powered by Livestream (at j.mp)
<thefinn93> 16.5k viewers
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Can we keep politics out of channel please
<thefinn93> sorry, couldn't contact you any other way
<MarkDude> offtopic works for ot
<MarkDude> and is not logged
<MarkDude> like here
<Brian_H> bkerensa: back! :) went back to IN
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Moved back or just a vacation?
<Brian_H> just for vacation I would never move back there lol
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> Well I better run.... There is this guy I need some PHP work for and he owes me sushi lunch and sake :P
<Brian_H> lol
<bkerensa> Or maybe not :P
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I imagine it was cold in Indiana
<Brian_H> actually not too bad
<Brian_H> had a warm streak while I was there :)
<c_smith-> heya
<slangasek> bkerensa: you making it over for Debian Thai food on Thursday?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Remind me where and what time?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yeah I think I can make that :D
<c_smith-> hello, both of ya.
<bkerensa> slangasek: But I likely wont stay much more then a half hour due to the commute time
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> One hour there and one hour back :P
<c_smith-> bkerensa, how's things?
<c_smith-> going to visit family I haven't seen in over a decade on Sunday, have to take a bus to Montana to do so, though. 24-hour commute..... bleh
<slangasek> bkerensa: 1h> heh, yuck
<c_smith-> at least the commute isn't 24 hours for him, I have that long of a trip on Sunday.
<c_smith-> 1 hour is nothing compared to what I have coming. but it'll be worth it.
<bkerensa> slangasek: Wonderful world of public transportation
<bkerensa> slangasek: However if nathwill goes perhaps I might catch a ride with him
<c_smith-> think I'll get on planning the next Salem Ubuntu hour, been too busy to plan it lately.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Yeah but I have stuff every week almost so I spend a lot of time commuting to events and meetings
<bkerensa> like tonight I'm going to Beaverton and its a 75 minute trip each way for me
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> just to go hear a Intel guy talk for 15 minutes
<bkerensa> adam_g should go to the debian thing this thursday :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-16
<TRAVISg> hello all
<c_smith-> hey
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-17
 * bkerensa waves
<c_smith-> hello
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-18
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> slangasek: We still on for tonight?
<slangasek> bkerensa: yep - you have your transportation sorted?
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm going to Trimet it now... I have to find out how to get there
<bkerensa> slangasek: Ok got it mapped out... I will be leaving in a hour an ten minutes :)
<slangasek> heh, ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: :P You Debian guys got me traveling into skinny jeans neighborhoods :P
 * slangasek snorts
<bkerensa> ;p
<slangasek> 'swhat happens when you let Vagrant pick the venue ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Where is the boozing place though? :D
<slangasek> open to counter-suggestions for the next go around :)
<slangasek> I have no idea
<bkerensa> slangasek: Vagrant is a FreeGeek type... Those FreeGeek types ride bikes an wear skinny jeans ;) a special breed of geek
<bkerensa> next time maybe Brian_H can come :)
<Brian_H> I have a motorcycle I can ride lol
<Brian_H> if its that kind of ride
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Well I dont think it would be a problem if you wanted to come its a open meetup?
<bkerensa> slangasek: Am I right?
<slangasek> it is indeed
<slangasek> RSVPs encouraged
<bkerensa> Ahh :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Well I guess it up to you but RSVP is encouraged :D
 * bkerensa wont be there too long so you could take me a seat after I leave
 * bkerensa has to be home not to late so he can start working on the Precise Pangolin Server Manual
<Brian_H> lol
<bkerensa> Brian_H: The event organizer just came on IRC in another channel if you want me to ping him and ask.... Were meeting at a Thai place on SE Belmont
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> http://pdx.debian.net/pipermail/debian-portland-soc/2011-November/000112.html
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9LGF> (at pdx.debian.net)
<slangasek> for reference
<bkerensa> Brian_H: John Goerzen is going to be there tonight
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> omg I just realized the Blue Monk is right down the street from this place
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Would you like me to RSVP you ^?
<Brian_H> I'm busy tonight :(
<bkerensa> oh ok :D
<TRAVISg> have fun tonight guys
<TRAVISg> peace out
<bkerensa> slangasek: When you ping me tomorrow you can hit me at bkerensa@ubuntu.com gnight!
<bkerensa> hi sbeattie
<sbeattie> bkerensa: hey
<bkerensa> I find it very interesting a site associated with Linux.com suggests I use Internet Explorer
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> http://www.cardpartner.com/affinity/app/the-linux-foundation
<Oregonian> <http://ln-s.net/9LKX> (at www.cardpartner.com)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, that is slightly backwards. Linux.com is associated with that site. I wouldn't say that a particular site is associated with a particular customer as it wasn't the sites choice, it was Linux.com's choice
<tgm4883> eh semantics
<MarkDude> ies4linux = fail
<tgm4883> MarkDude, VM's for the win
<tgm4883> There was actually a really cool demo of the new remote desktop stuff for 12.04 at UDS
<MarkDude> Vms ftw
<MarkDude> 99% of the time
<MarkDude> then there is that bug
<MarkDude> they all have
<bkerensa> slangasek: I just e-mail Jose at PuppetLabs and I'm going to e-mail to potential food sponsors so I can hopefully get that ball rolling too
<bkerensa> I forwarded you a copy of the pitch
<bkerensa> Hi MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hey there bkerensa
<tgm4883> bkerensa, is slangasek in oregon?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Yes. I had dinner with him last night... Well actually I had three Thai Teas while the Debian people ate :) I had to hold my hunger since my lady was cooking :D
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Were working on a Debian/Ubuntu Local Jam thing for Dec... You should come
<tgm4883> interesting, had I known I might have said hi at UDS
<bkerensa> tgm4883: He was wondering why he didnt see you there :)
<tgm4883> I was in some of his sessions
<bkerensa> lol oh? :)
<tgm4883> just didn't know he was from orgon
<tgm4883> oregon
<slangasek> tgm4883: we had this conversation before ;)
<slangasek> I'm just not memorable
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> nah, I'm just scatterbrained
<bkerensa> slangasek: You must be memorable.... People speak highly of you
 * slangasek raises an eyebrow
 * sbeattie waits for people to start photobombing pictures slangasek like they do with zul.
<adam_g> where's steve?
<bkerensa> adam_g: Steve is there
<adam_g> steves are there.
<bkerensa> whereis steve.py
<slangasek> sbeattie: <cough> you mean like I just did?
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> slangasek: There must be some trick to accessing #debian-devel ;)
<slangasek> bkerensa: it's on OFTC, not freenode
<bkerensa> makes sense now
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa spawns another znc up.... Well now I have two channels to keep me on OFTC
<bkerensa> slangasek: Update from Puppetlabs: I pinged the team we have to get some volunteers for the dates and I'll be out of town for sunday so I need to find someone else to help out. I'll let you know when people get back to me. It's right up our alley to help with the distro so this should be easy.
<slangasek> bkerensa: spiff
 * bkerensa is now going like AFK for rest of the day :) 
<bkerensa> if anyone needs me just mention me on IRC and my phone will ding
<slangasek> cool... enjoy :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-19
<c_smith-> hello
<c_smith> heya
<bkerensa> hi
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-11-20
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is 11/27/11 | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | * Happy Ubuntu Community Appreciation Day! *
<nathwill> man, i hope 12.04 is cleaner than ocelot. the further i get into ocelot the more rough around the edges it seems
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-12
<cy1> hey, how about this? https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9
<cy1> I'm looking for a budget, but decent laptop...
<cy1> With graphics that actually work :p
<bkero> cy1: no eink on that
<cy1> bkero: I can't find anything with e-ink :p
<bkero> cy1: someone modded a kindle
<bkero> cy1: there was also a tablet
<bkero> http://tech2.in.com/news/tablets/notion-inks-adam-ii-tablet-teased-on-twitter/571132
<bkero> Looks like that just leaked two hours ago
<bkero> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_tablet
<cy1> Thanks for the head's up. Maybe I'll get both, eventually!
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-13
<bkerensa> kees: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1073114
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1073114 in unity-lens-shopping (Ubuntu Raring) "Users privacy not respected - Implementation of EFF recommandations required" [High,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> so Desktop is targeting a fix?
<bkerensa> sabdfl pointed that bug out to me on Reddit
<bdmurray> bug 1078386 is a bitesize one that I'd be happy to help someone work on
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1078386 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "unattended-upgrades would benefit from an apport package hook" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078386
<bkerensa> bdmurray: do you have any examples of other packages that have an apport hook so I can have a peak
<bkerensa> peek*
<bkerensa> I dont need a mountain actually :)
<bdmurray> ls /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/ has a mountain
<bdmurray> ubuntu-release-upgrader has one
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-14
<bkero> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> found another ubuntu-dev-tools bug
<bkerensa> bkero: pong
<tgm4883> bkerensa, how much do you know about puppet?
<tgm4883> or rather, debugging puppet
<blkperl> slangasek: ping, send me the summary :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I know what its capable of :) like deploying to cloud... routers... you can even control displays with it :) but I have never hacked on puppet
<bkerensa> tgm4883: blkperl is a puppet hacker
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'm working thought the many many issues I'm having with it :/
<tgm4883> autoupdating to 3.0.0 was pretty painful
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> also, I think I found a packaging bug
<blkperl> tgm4883: puppet3 migration? it was pretty painless, only 4 minor issues in my manifests
<tgm4883> blkperl, I think I narrowed it down to a config issue I had that didn't cause issues in 2.7, but did in 3.0
<tgm4883> I've gotten past that, but now I'm working on getting dashboard to work again
 * bkerensa cannot wait till tomorrow.... Vacation!
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-15
<bkerensa> bkero: https://live.gnome.org/OutreachProgramForWomen
<cy1> I want an outreach program for someone who says "I don't want to use Linux," whenever I bring it up. :(
<cy1> I probably screwed the pooch on that one already.
<bkero> bkerensa: saw that, so did she
<nathwill> hey everyone! long time no see
<philipballew> greetings nathwill
<nathwill> how've you been philip?
<philipballew> nathwill, alright. Living in San Diego trying to finish this whole college thing. Yourself?
<nathwill> good! got a new job and a new house. trying to get up to speed at the new job is taking all my time, but it's fun stuff, so i don't mind at all
<philipballew> that seems good. Time is a commodity few have extra of.
<nathwill> indeed, a fact i'm sure every student is well acquainted with :D
<philipballew> seriously, Its the homework that kills me
<bkerensa> slangasek: might you look at the second comment in this MP? I am confused on how to fix the watch file since I have never created one
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/raring/kazam/new-upstream/+merge/134426
<tgm4883> yay, steam linux beta keys for UDS are out :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: :) TF2 Beta is fun
<bkerensa> yeah they needed to fix some weird dependencies issues for amd64
<tgm4883> bkerensa, L4D2 yet?
<bkerensa> not that I know of
<bkerensa> but there are like 20+ games
<tgm4883> sweet
<BBG-Nathan> bkerensa, you still in cali?
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: no I'm just going to Cape Arago
<bkerensa> but I have not left yet
<bkerensa> very soon
<bkerensa> :)
<BBG-Nathan> oh gotcha
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: btw I found this mexican place that makes the best ceviche :)
<BBG-Nathan> dude... i made some amazing chicken enchiladas... red,white, green sauce, 4-cheese and *covered* in jalapenos
<BBG-Nathan> it was amazing. i couldn't tell if i was crying from the spice, or the joy
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> HTC is PITA for locking down their bootloader against hack kits
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-16
<blkperl> slangasek: summary!
<blkperl> slangasek: The staff like to announce things in advance, otherwise they get irritated
<slangasek> blkperl: sent
<slangasek> bkerensa: fixing debian/watch == making it so uscan does the right thing
<bkerensa> slangasek: ok but how would I do this :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: by reading the uscan documentation ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: k
<blkperl> slangasek: thanks
<slangasek> blkperl: yep - sorry for not getting it to you sooner :/
<bdmurray> if anybody is interested in SRU verification bug 993056 should be easy
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 993056 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) ""Privacy" > "Diagnostics" > "Send error reports" can't be turned on or off" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/993056
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-17
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Hour in Drain, OR tomorrow morning say 1am? :)
<bkerensa> or perhaps Coos Bay at 2am? :P
<c_smith> well, with a bit of prep, the workaround for the switchable graphics bug works.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-11-18
<cy1> has anyone heard of system7?
<cy1> I want to get their Pangolin Performance laptop, but it doesn't say it takes laptop sized RAM or not (SO-DIMM right?)
<bkero> Laptops take SO-DIMMs
<bkero> I severely doubt the laptop has room for anything bigger
<cy1> bkero: Yes, but in their product page, the thumbnail for the memory shows DIMM. I'm just worried because someone's going to buy me RAM as a cheap gift, and I want it to match with the laptop...
<cy1> https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/panp9 is the one in question
<bkero> cy1: it says 204 pin
<bkero> Guess what RAM DIMM is 204 pin
<bkero> and which isn't
<cy1> bkero: when I looked it up it said DIMM can vary from 72 to 244 o.O
<cy1> oddly a wikipedia page that I hadn't yet read just now announced to me that 204 pin is SODIMM only
<cy1> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIMM
 * bkerensa waves from Southern Oregon Coast!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkero> h0wdy
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-11
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://www.oregonlive.com/hillsboro/index.ssf/2013/11/hillsboro_school_district_cons_1.html#incart_river
<bkerensa> Ubuntu ^ Hillsboro
<blkperl> bkerensa: lulz, "It has all the same features" is a lie
<bkerensa> blkperl: that was also a misquote
<bkerensa> I never said darn either
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> I said it has a line up of similar features
<blkperl> oregonian likes to misquote a lot....
<bkerensa> blkperl: I think he was perhaps not writing down what I was saying or recording idk
<blkperl> shoddy journalism? shocking! :D
<bkerensa> Well you know half of Oregonians posts are copied from press releases
<bkerensa> heck they strip out suspect details when reporting crime
<bkerensa> wait
<bkerensa> Kerensa said of Ubuntu's office suite
<bkerensa> meh
<bkerensa> its not Ubuntu's office suite either
<bkerensa> damn journalists
<bkerensa> adam_g: happy birthday!
<c_smith> lulz @ the Oregonian's (and journalism in general) failure at grasping key details
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-11-13
<blkperl> slangasek: could I nerdsnip you with bug 1071138
<lubotu1> bug 1071138 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Unable to connect to OpenVPN endpoint" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071138
<slangasek> blkperl: you can try, but that isn't going to get your bug fixed ;)
<nibalizer> you might have to write... code
<shirgall> Use the source, Luke
<bkerensa> blkperl: I remember right OpenVPN has been pretty broken for a few releases via NM
<blkperl> bkerensa: it works for full vpns, just not split
<bkerensa> blkperl: pptp works out of the box via NM though
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> blkperl: file a bug upstream maybe?
<blkperl> with network manager?
<bkerensa> kees: http://osrc.dfm.io/kees
 * kees looks
<kees> lol
<kees> bkerensa: is that github stats?
<kees> would be cool to see it hooked up to sourceforge too
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-10
<wxl> sgclark: do you know why i can't attend our session?
<sgclark> wxl: umm wut?
<wxl> sgclark: usually at the header there's several links: attend, blueprint, subscribe
<wxl> sgclark: i only see blueprint
<wxl> sgclark: btw i really really really really really thank you for offering to present
<sgclark> wxl: I will have to CC you with the nice fella that has been helping me with UOS. I am a complete newb.
<wxl> sgclark: hah, you and me both :)
<sgclark> wxl: err present? what am I presenting?
<wxl> sgclark: oh were you not? i thought you were going to take whatever content and present it. oh shit :)
<wxl> well i can probably do it if it's not the case
<wxl> sgclark: i've been overwhelmed with stuff lately. i'm starting not to think straight, so if i got things wrong, no worries :)
<sgclark> wxl: I am bombarded myself, so I may have said I would, if so then sure. I just can't promise I will be any good at it.
<wxl> sgclark: ahahahahh well no worries, i can take it over
<sgclark> wxl: I definately cannot come up  with content though. I am trying to figure out hours to slee as it is
<sgclark> sleep*
<wxl> sgclark: yeah well i think that's what we talked about. i just hand you a slideshow.
<sgclark> wxl: maybe we can both present?
<wxl> sgclark: sure we could do that
<wxl> i'll just tear the slideshow in half :)
<sgclark> wxl: ok let's both then
<wxl> sgclark: seriously though if you can't get enough sleep, there's no need to attend
<wxl> sgclark: i'm going to re-assign the talk to me
<sgclark> wxl: oh I want to attend :) this is very important to me. I just took on a project for KDE that is a bit above my head lol.
<wxl> sgclark: ok well i'm probably just freaking out for nothing. looking at my schedule i can't see why i can't do it
<sgclark> wxl: I CC'd you on an email to a very knowledgable fella that has been helping me
<wxl> sgclark: well i just opened the url in a new browser and i can attend there. it must be because it's a blueprint i'm subscribed to that attend is not an option
<wxl> sgclark: the whole two ways to make a session is confusing!
<sgclark> wxl: yeah, I failed utterly as a track lead, nothing worked :(
<wxl> sgclark: anyways, here's what i think we should do for our own sanity: i'll take the responsibility to do the talk and if you want to show up and help out great
<wxl> sgclark: that way i don't have to figure out how to dissect things for the two of us and that way you don't have to feel the pressure to do anything XD
<sgclark> wxl: I will be there
<wxl> sgclark: i can't wait :)
<sgclark> wxl: :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-14
<wxlS5> meeting anyone?
<wxlS5> If not I could live
<polson8> I wasn't sure if it was happening this week. :)
<wxlS5> I've got work to do for the uos session tomorrow
<polson8> oh yeah... what time is that?
<wxlS5> so that will be our meeting
<wxlS5> ten
<wxlS5> sgclark may be presenting
<polson8> sounds good. I'll try to tune in. hope your slides work this time :D
<sgclark> hey
<wxlS5> oh jeez you saw that?
<wxlS5> hi sgclark
<polson8> yeah. sorry. couldn't help myself :)
<sgclark> yes I get notificatioons if my name is highlighted
<wxlS5> hah well if I don't present maybe it won't be a problem ;-)
<wxlS5> are you a Lubuntu user polson8 mnemonic
<sgclark> well my laptop is broken atm and only camera I have, I am trying to fix it now
<wxlS5> ugh I hate when Swype turns?
<wxlS5> turns ? to mnemonic
<polson8> not at the moment. my desktop is so old the only thing I was able to get to install is Debian
<wxlS5> yikes sgclark :-( what happened?
<polson8> oh I just figured you were referring to polson8 being my IRC name not my real name
<wxlS5> What machine polson8 ?
<sgclark> I installed vivid and did not realize sddm is not in archive and so no login manager. and when it locked up for reasons unknown I could not get back in
<polson8> It's a sony vaio desktop I got off craigslist for $200 like 6 years ago. It actually works well once I did a minimal install and spent a night manually configuring X
<wxlS5> Swype does ? for swiping from m to space but mnemonic for m to n. fat fingering doesn't help :-)
<sgclark> oh fun stuff there
<polson8> sgclark: if you can't get in, can you ssh in from another system?
<polson8> wxl: sounds like you're using a touchscreen. I try to avoid those :)
<wxlS5> sgclark: upgrade or install?
<sgclark> Oh I am in console atm,
<wxlS5> polson8: I'm on a phone thus the nick ;-)
<sgclark> did not want to install lightdm as that brings in all of unity and gnome, sigh, but I see I have no choice
<polson8> wow. I tried my phone for our first IRC meeting and it froze before even finding out what server I wanted connect to. guess that's what I get for buying a $80 no-contract blackberry
<wxlS5> sgclark: it shouldn't pull in all that. Lubuntu uses it.
<sgclark> wxlS5: staring at the pile of crap now, wanting to say no.
<sgclark> wonder why this is hmm
<sgclark> wonder if kubuntu has their own
<wxlS5> polson8: hah I got a fancy phone. probably more horsepower than your vaio ;-)
<wxlS5> I can help when i'm in front of my laptop
<polson8> probably. I can't remember the last time a phone worked for more than 6 months before it started freezing, so I go cheap!
<wxlS5> polson8: I have been very pleased for the 6 months I've had my galaxy s5
<wxlS5> there's a reason I think why Samsung has major market share
<sgclark> wxlS5: that was it! there is a kde one that only brings in lightdm, brilliant, thanks!
<wxlS5> yay!
<sgclark> ok, so what time is our uos again? 11 our time or ?
<polson8> yeah, you probably don't have a black cloud over you when it comes to phones. :) I have the same effect on windows systems, but I don't care about that so much.
<polson8> 10 I think
<wxlS5> ten sgclark
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> will be there, fresh off two prior to ours lol
<sgclark> busy day being sociable tomorrow
<wxlS5> I have a guy coming at nine to fix our gutters so I don't know when i'll be there
<wxlS5> it IS that time of year
<sgclark> aye, lots of ice rain here today
<polson8> when I looked outside this morning, everything was frozen. not sure gutters matter when everything is frozen...
<wxlS5> well in Eugene it's still rain
<wxlS5> close though
<polson8> oh trade you :)
<wxlS5> No thanks ;-)
<polson8> I know. had to try.
<sgclark> lol
<wxlS5> I did get soaked on the ride home
<polson8> oh... bicycle?
<wxlS5> yep
<wxlS5> I work for bike Friday
<polson8> bike Friday?
<wxlS5> bikefriday.com
<wxlS5> made in Eugene
<polson8> I have to confess, if I rode, it would only be in good weather.
<wxlS5> wimp ;-)
<wxlS5> I was a messenger in Cleveland
<polson8> I guess I've been hanging around my electronic gadgets too much :)
<wxlS5> get an e-bike
<polson8> e-bike?
<wxlS5> Vespa is making one
<wxlS5> bike with an electric motor
<polson8> moving in the right direction. now we just need something to keep the rain off, heat and air conditioning :)
<wxlS5> heh
<polson8> well should I let you get back to working on the thing for tomorrow?
<wxlS5> I guess so
<wxlS5> I might pop in and out
<polson8> ok, have a good one. I'm sure we'll chat again.
<wxlS5> you too!
<polson8> oh I'm thinking of putting this laptop in standby for the night...
<sgclark> g'night
<wxl> ook finally sitting down to work
<bkerensa> anyone coming to clsxportland.com on Saturday? :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ^
<wxl> wish i could
<wxl> take video bkerensa
<wxl> sgclark: done. let me know if you need anything else.
<wxl> bed.
<tgm4883> bkerensa: I can't make it
<sgclark> wxl: ping
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-11-15
<bkerensa> wxl: sgclark: great job on the UDS session!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Topic: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-or | ► IRC Meeting: 6:30pm 1st & 3rd Thursdays
